# Removing trim cans from recessed lights?



## mibrop (Nov 8, 2009)

My house is five years old and the recessed lighting trim originally in the house has all yellowed (not UV stable I presume). It's made of some sort of plastic.

I want to replace the trim piece that covers the hole in the ceiling, but I don't want to replace the can inside because the new trim piece (which is metal and UL listed) has a smaller diameter so any interior can wouldn't be visible anyway.

My question -- is it safe to not replace the plastic trim can? The entire recessed light fixture is new (to code 5 years ago) and the walls of the fixture box that enclose the bulb at a good 4 inches from the bulb itself. I don't think the original plastic trim can was there for any safety reason because it was less than an inch away from the bulb and always subject to intense heat.

Thanks for any insights.

Mike
Seattle


----------



## triple D (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Mike, it's o.k. to change trims as long as trim is suitable for your can. They should really be the same brand, and inside the can on the metal sides there is a trim chart that shows the compatable model numbers and most important the proper wattage bulb to use with them. Good luck with your project, Dan


----------



## kok328 (Nov 8, 2009)

How about removing the trim piece and spraying them with white spray paint.  Reinstall and your back in business.


----------

